# Kaos (Akita Pup)



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres Kaos at 7 months.All the hours we have spent at ringcraft has finally started to pay off.He finally stands when told instead of biting and jumping all over me,lol.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

He really is stunning! 

Have you started showing him yet or are you just taking him to ringcraft for socialisation?


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks,his first show is in two weeks,ive put him in a few open shows before he goes to the Midland Counties Champ show at the end of Oct.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

cathspythons said:


> Thanks,his first show is in two weeks,ive put him in a few open shows before he goes to the Midland Counties Champ show at the end of Oct.


 
Let us all know how he gets on, won't you? Best of luck! I don't really know much about Akitas, but he's a wonderful looking dog. 

I hope you're not nervous, my friend used to say it was me who needed ringcraft, not the dog.... I used to almost throw up before every single show. :blush: :lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

He is lovely - will look out for you an dhim at the local shows


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

He is totally scrummy :flrt:

Jo


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

stunning akita...how tall is he so far..seems quite big


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

midori said:


> Let us all know how he gets on, won't you? Best of luck! I don't really know much about Akitas, but he's a wonderful looking dog.
> 
> I hope you're not nervous, my friend used to say it was me who needed ringcraft, not the dog.... I used to almost throw up before every single show. :blush: :lol2:


 Im as nervous as hell allready.I think i will need a quick brandy on the day to settle my nerves,:lol2:.




sumair24 said:


> stunning akita...how tall is he so far..seems quite big


Hes 27 inchs at the shoulder,so hes going to be a very big boy.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

hes coming along beautifully :flrt: any more pics of the little madam? lol


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

ami_j said:


> hes coming along beautifully :flrt: any more pics of the little madam? lol


I will take some pics of Karma tomorrow,my god she would test the patience of a saint that one,:lol2:.She is going through a bit of a ugly duckling stage at the moment,all legs and big ears :lol2:.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> I will take some pics of Karma tomorrow,my god she would test the patience of a saint that one,:lol2:.She is going through a bit of a ugly duckling stage at the moment,all legs and big ears :lol2:.


:flrt: awwwww
is she going to be shown or will you be breeding them at any point?


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

ami_j said:


> :flrt: awwwww
> is she going to be shown or will you be breeding them at any point?


 I will be showing Karma in the new year.I will definatley breed from Kaos if he passes his health tests,which im sure he will.Both his parents have been hip & eye tested.Ive not made my mind up about Karma yet,depends on how she does in the showring and again if she has clear health tests.The thought of upto 10 little Karma's running round the place is enough to give me nightmares,:lol2:.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> I will be showing Karma in the new year.I will definatley breed from Kaos if he passes his health tests,which im sure he will.Both his parents have been hip & eye tested.Ive not made my mind up about Karma yet,depends on how she does in the showring and again if she has clear health tests.The thought of upto 10 little Karma's running round the place is enough to give me nightmares,:lol2:.


awww i think they would make gorgeous pups..hopefully she grows out of being bratty and they test perfectly


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks,both breeders of Kaos & Karma think they would really compliment each other,so fingers crossed.If i do decide to breed her it wont be untill she is 3,and if she hasnt calmed down by then i will be in a straight jacket :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Thanks,both breeders of Kaos & Karma think they would really compliment each other,so fingers crossed.If i do decide to breed her it wont be untill she is 3,and if she hasnt calmed down by then i will be in a straight jacket :lol2:


:lol2: awwww you love her though


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

:2thumb:beautifull ... amazing dogs


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

omg he is stunning best of luck with him 
well i have to say you have done better than me and my collie we were expelled from puppy classes after 3 lessions lol


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Very handsome dog!!
Good luck showing him =)


----------



## Geventer (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi There, lovely looking lad you have there, 

we have akitas too  how is he bred?

just being nosey and well done...you have him stacked very well 

Rachael x


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Here he is having a rest after his first championship show.We had a great day and Kaos qualified for crufts


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Here he is having a rest after his first championship show.We had a great day and Kaos qualified for crufts
> 
> image


wooooo congrats kaos!


----------

